# Benidorm campsite evacuated



## Handysue (May 5, 2011)

I have just read on another forum that a campsite in the Rincon De Loix area of Benidorm has been evacuated. It is suspected, but not confirmed that it is Camping La Torreta. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There's a report here http://www.typicallyspanish.com/new...day_flooded_nearly_100_shops_in_an_hour.shtml


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Not sure that's a current article as there is a date of Oct 6, 2014 above the photo of the flooded avenida de Alfonso Puchades.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It was probably this:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/world...orm-hits-costa-blanca-and-kills-at-least-one/

tony


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> It was probably this:
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/world...orm-hits-costa-blanca-and-kills-at-least-one/
> 
> tony


 Blimey Gemmy are you reading the Sun as well! I really am getting worried about you now. :surprise:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

greygit said:


> Blimey Gemmy are you reading the Sun as well! I really am getting worried about you now. :surprise:


Nothing wrong with that, you have to read the whole gamut of the news to try and get to the truth, every newspaper is biased to their own political leanings but the truth is out there somewhere!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Matchlock said:


> Nothing wrong with that, you have to read the whole gamut of the news to try and get to the truth, every newspaper is biased to their own political leanings but the truth is out there somewhere!


Besides which, I was directed there by a google search so PO Git

tony


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Matchlock said:


> Nothing wrong with that, you have to read the whole gamut of the news to try and get to the truth, every newspaper is biased to their own political leanings but the truth is out there somewhere!


 The Sun is hardly a "newspaper" in fact it has done more damage to journalism in this country than if we had lost the last war. Also it is not "bias" in its "journalism" as it just makes up stories as it goes along, so why the devil would anyone want to read the rag in the first place?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

greygit said:


> The Sun is hardly a "newspaper" in fact it has done more damage to journalism in this country than if we had lost the last war. Also it is not "bias" in its "journalism" as it just makes up stories as it goes along, so why the devil would anyone want to read the rag in the first place?


What is 'The Sun'? _ anything like 'The Meteor'? Or was it 'The Comet' in Superman? Anyway it was .....somewhere in Kent.:laugh:


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sat on a campsite in Benidorm and this is our 4th day of storms,(Temp averaging 15deg) it is torrential rain as I post this and thundering and lightening again ( it was all night) although we got an hour of warm sun just before this. Areas all down the med coast have been affected and a lot of flooding in all areas but we have been fortunate,apart from the access roads flowing like rivers all our rain is going downhill towards the sea front. This is forcast to be the last day of bad weather and the sun is coming back from tomorrow, hopefully. We stayed at Moncofa for the 1st 3 days and they had just got their 1st sunny day after 10 days of rain in that area (Valencia) However we have had a full week of good weather before the storms so here,s hoping for the next lot of good stuff coming in.Last winter was wall to wall sunshine and warm, the winter before that was dry but colder and sunny and heavy snow up near Santander so its the luck of the draw. We remain stoic,cheers.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> What is 'The Sun'? _ anything like 'The Meteor'? Or was it 'The Comet' in Superman? Anyway it was .....somewhere in Kent.:laugh:


 Did you forget The Anal? :wink2:


----------

